# proteggere cd dalla copia

## lordalbert

Ciao. Un mio amico deve distribuire delle foto, e mi ha chiesto se esistessero dei meccanismi anticopia. Anche elementari, visto che le protezioni sono facilmente bypassabili.

Proprio 2 giorni fa, un altro amico mi ha dato il dvd con su il filmato fatto a capodanno. Il cd conteneva dei settori danneggiati [badblock?] e non riesco in nessun modo a copiarlo su disco o masterizzarlo. Se lo copio mi dice "errore input, bla bla..." e non copia. Se masterizzo, mi da errore e non inizia proprio.

Quindi l'idea: è possible in qualche modo creare dei badblock sul disco? creare degli errori, per impedirne la masterizzazione? Ah, premesso che il dvd non riesco a copiarlo/masterizzarlo, ma il filmato lo visualizzo. La stessa cosa dovrei ottenerla con le foto

o in ogni caso, conoscete un modo, anche elementare, per impedire la copia?

----------

## Apetrini

No way.

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> o in ogni caso, conoscete un modo, anche elementare, per impedire la copia?

 

si chiama DRM quello che cerchi e IMHO non è una gran cosa.

L'unico modo che puoi ottenere quello che vuoi è aggiungendo uno strato software per poter vedere le foto (che potrebbero essere così criptate), ma è chiaramente un'idiozia di portata colossale, visto che per proteggere i diritti di qualcuno (?) imedisci il libero usufrutto dei contenuti (per vari motivi: software, distribuzione, riutilizzo dei contenuti, etc).

Se non sai di cosa si sta parlando, se usi google e metti DRM come chiave di ricerca avrai una bella lista di risultati da cui poterti documentare.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   o in ogni caso, conoscete un modo, anche elementare, per impedire la copia? 
> 
> si chiama DRM quello che cerchi e IMHO non è una gran cosa.
> 
> L'unico modo che puoi ottenere quello che vuoi è aggiungendo uno strato software per poter vedere le foto (che potrebbero essere così criptate), ma è chiaramente un'idiozia di portata colossale, visto che per proteggere i diritti di qualcuno (?) imedisci il libero usufrutto dei contenuti (per vari motivi: software, distribuzione, riutilizzo dei contenuti, etc).
> ...

 

si si, lo so. conosco i drm (di nome).

Cmq neanche io sono convintissimo della cosa. Più che altro un mio amico lo vuole fare e mi ha chiesto informazioni. mi ha messo un dubbio. Così ho voluto informarmi, indipendentemente se poi riterrò giusto dirglielo o no.

----------

## lucapost

anche il mio amico immaginario è sempre con me   :Twisted Evil:  

----------

## lordalbert

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> anche il mio amico immaginario è sempre con me   

 

son contento per te. Ma se sei frustrato e malfidente fino a tal punto, ignora il topic e non scrivere post inutili  :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi l'idea: è possible in qualche modo creare dei badblock sul disco? creare degli errori, per impedirne la masterizzazione? Ah, premesso che il dvd non riesco a copiarlo/masterizzarlo, ma il filmato lo visualizzo. La stessa cosa dovrei ottenerla con le foto

 sembra l'arccos, che funziona perché quei settori non sono mai letti durante una riproduzione normale

 *Quote:*   

> o in ogni caso, conoscete un modo, anche elementare, per impedire la copia?

 a meno di cifrare tutto e obbligare l'uso di un particolare visualizzatore... no, non si può fare. le major ci provano da quando esistono i masterizzatori

----------

## lordalbert

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> sembra l'arccos, che funziona perché quei settori non sono mai letti durante una riproduzione normale

 

in che senso "sembra l'arccos"?

Ah proposito, estendo la domanda. Come ho accennato, un mio amico ha ripreso con una videocamera samsung la nostra festa di capodanno. Il problema è che non riesco a masterizzarlo perchè mi da errore di lettura. La stessa cosa se provo a copiare il filmato su disco.

Ho provato a convertirlo con handbrake, converte i primi 5 minuti (la parte di cd senza errori) poi dopo si blocca.

VLC/totem lo leggono senza problemi, anche se i danno "durata 1:23" mente in realtà dura 58 minuti, e non 1 minuto  :Very Happy:  Anche se va avanti fino alla fine, nonostante l'indicazione sballata.

Ho provato ad aprirlo con vlc e salvare su disco lo stream (tramite opzione di vlc). Il problema è che si vede malissimo, i colori sono sballati, è disturbato... insomma, non si riesce a vederlo correttamente :/

Ho provato con dd ma nulla, si blocca per errore. Con ddrescue ci mette 72ore, e poi ha creato una .iso vuota (ma occupante 1.3GB). E continua a trovare errori che salta.

Se qualcuno ha qualche illuminazione su come fare una copia del video  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> VLC/totem lo leggono senza problemi, anche se i danno "durata 1:23" mente in realtà dura 58 minuti, e non 1 minuto  Anche se va avanti fino alla fine, nonostante l'indicazione sballata. 

 

header corrotti?

 *Quote:*   

> Ho provato a convertirlo con handbrake, converte i primi 5 minuti (la parte di cd senza errori) poi dopo si blocca. 

 

non basterebbe ridirigere lo streaming video in un file e poi convertire lo streaming ottenuto?

non so bene come, ma mi pareva che con mencoder si potessero fare queste cose... ma forse mi sbaglio

----------

## lordalbert

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> header corrotti? 

 

Credo non soltanto quelli. I primi 160MB sono ok. Da li in poi ci sono vari errori. Cmq è un file .vro (il video) correlato di .bup e .ifo   Non è esattamente un dvd, ma qualcosa di simile credo  (contenuto in una directory DVD_RTAV)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non basterebbe ridirigere lo streaming video in un file e poi convertire lo streaming ottenuto?
> 
> non so bene come, ma mi pareva che con mencoder si potessero fare queste cose... ma forse mi sbaglio

 

Ho provato a farlo con vlc, ma l'output era orribile :/

----------

## devilheart

hai provato ad aprirlo come dvd con mplayer? (mplayer dvd://1 -dvd-device cartella dove c'è la roba)

----------

